# My log



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

Welcome to my (inconsistent) log, I never thought of doing this, but I see logs
are quite popular here at the Underground!

I'm just a dude that likes lifting shit and accepts lifes challenges, in other words
I like to get shit done, if I fail I go at it again, until I achieve what I want!

So has been my fitness journey. More on this I talked about in my intro.


Stats (current):
6'2 (almost) or 187cm
~240 pounds or 110kg
14-16% just a guess....
~412.5 pounds bench press (187.5kg)
~500 pounds squat (230kg)
~250 pounds shoulder press (115kg)

Diet:
3300-3600cals (depending on goal)
I try to reach at least 220 grams of protein/day otherwise I don't count
macros, just cals and protein.
I try to avoid junk as much as possible, so my junk food comes only from hangouts
or family meetings, holidays...

Training:
I currently train full body twice per week, I try to maintain strength, but overall
volume is low and I'm saving time, so I give it all twice a week on compounds.

Life:
My job is very demanding when time comes, it requires a lot of physical effort and
stamina, but also mental strength. It's a bit like go, go, go and then full stop. 
So I have to adapt my lifestyle to fit my job. Some might get the idea, some not, 
those that do, we are blood brothers.

Personality:
I'm straightforward person, call it like I see it. No BS when it comes to me, we can
laught shit off, but when time comes I become serious person and depending on
situation can take absolutely take the lead. Overall, when I don't take too much
gear I'm usually very cool personality, not starting shit ever. I like to help
others if I can.

Favorite steroids (based on my personal preference):
Testosterone (250-400mg)
Equipoise (400mg-600mg)
Dbol (40mg)
Anavar (40-70mg)
Turinabol (40-70mg)


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

My recent pics (nothing special...)


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

Just gonna write most important exercises, stuff like hanging leg raises are not
important here.


X - mean reps.

Bench press:
60kg (132lbs) warmup
100kg (220lbs) x16
120kg (264lbs) x14
140kg (308lbs) x10
160kg (352lbs) x7



Weighted dips:
Warm up (BW)
80kg (176lbs) x8
100kg (220lbs) x4


Weighted pullups:
Warm up (BW)
15kg (33lbs) x10
25kg (55lbs) x6


Lat pulldowns:
Warm up (nr10)
Nr16/22 x14
Nr14/22 x10
Nr12/22 x12

Shoulder press (standing):
60kg (132lbs) warm up 
80kg (176lbs) x10
100kg (220lbs) x4


Squats:
100kg (220lbs) warm up
140kg (308lbs) x10
160kg (352lbs) x8
180kg (396lbs) x6
200kg (440lbs) x3


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

2022/12/26

Meal 1:
Protein powder 60g
Milk 400ml
Oats 100g

Total calories and macros:
775cals, 77 grams protein, 73 grams carbohydrates, 16 grams fat.



Meal 2:
Salmon cooked (raw weight 400g)
Another half of cooked salom +100 grams (gf couldn't eat that much...)
Arborio rice 130g
Steamed brocolli, brussel sprouts and other vegtable mix (I don't count these...)

Total calories and macros:
1491 calories 112 grams of protein, 97 gram carbohydrates, 65g fat.



Snack 1:
Grenade protein bar

230cals, 19 grams protein, 21 grams carbs, 10 grams fat.



Meal 3:
Hard cheese 80g
Spaghetti (whole grain) 150g

Total calories and macros:
805 calories, 41 grams of protein, 111 grams of carbs, 21 grams fat


Meal 4:
Canned tuna 135g
Greek feta cheese 70 grams
Tomato (2pcs)
Olive oil ~10-15 grams

376 cals, 44 grams protein, 2 grams of carbs, 22 grams fat.





TOTAL: 
3677cals
293g protein
304g carbs
134g fats


P.S I don't count macros, I only count total calories and protein, I wrote off 
myfitnesspal. 

So sorry guys, but I won't convert it to US units, my head spins too much lol...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

Looking good. Question. You do any dl work or variation of ?

But yes solid work and physique


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2022)

What's your tattoo of? One looks like a Jaguar head, or some kind of cat. I can't see the other one too well.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Looking good. Question. You do any dl work or variation of ?
> 
> But yes solid work and physique


Thanks man!

I used to deadlift, I was pretty weak on it considering my other lifts, couldn't even match squats...

484 or 220kg where I strained my back, it wasn't bad but this movement was always my least favorite anyway. I got very minor scoliosis, so my lower back and abs are weaker than rest of my body.

Overall, I don't DL anymore, I don't think it's necessary for non competitor like myself. I only do rack pulls and BB rows, right now I only do vertical lat pull exercises, but probably will introduce BB rows back soon.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What's your tattoo of? One looks like a Jaguar head, or some kind of cat. I can't see the other one too well.


Lion and panther


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> My job


I'm going with firefighter or assassin. 



lukiss96 said:


> 250 pounds shoulder press


mighty


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

Meal 1:
Beef protein powder 60g
Brazilian nuts 20g
4 grain flakes (oats, wheat, rye, barley) 100g
1 banana
Dark chocolate 70% 40g
Frozen berries mix

1224cals
85g protein
115g carbs
44g fats


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Welcome to my (inconsistent) log, I never thought of doing this, but I see logs
> are quite popular here at the Underground!
> 
> I'm just a dude that likes lifting shit and accepts lifes challenges, in other words
> ...


How did I miss this?  Great intro. Following. How old are you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Meal 1:
> Beef protein powder 60g
> Brazilian nuts 20g
> 4 grain flakes (oats, wheat, rye, barley) 100g
> ...


Damn bro, you were being modest with me. You've done this before. This is quite a detailed log and a good one at that.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> How did I miss this?  Great intro. Following. How old are you?


Just posted yesterday, I'm 26 in couple months gonna turn 27...



lifter6973 said:


> Damn bro, you were being modest with me. You've done this before. This is quite a detailed log and a good one at that.


Well, I can't say I have done this, I never posted logs anywhere. I just log my food and now workouts after some lay off, well diet is numero uno in my book, so I try to not fuck up.

And thank you, man!


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 28, 2022)

Definitely looking forward to what you bring to the table in your log. This is really impressive already.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Meal 1:
> Beef protein powder 60g
> Brazilian nuts 20g
> 4 grain flakes (oats, wheat, rye, barley) 100g
> ...


Continued...


Meal 2:
5 eggs
Cheese 30g
2 Tomato
(French omellete)

Total calories and macros:
502cals, 41g protein, 11g carbs, 32g fats


Random snack:
Dark Belgian chocolate 40g
207cals, 2g protein, 12g fat.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 28, 2022)

Awesome, good to see the log. Looking good brother. If I were to guess, I was in your line of work not long ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome, good to see the log. Looking good brother. If I were to guess, I was in your line of work not long ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big thanks man!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2022)

No sure what you mean by nothing special....you have great outer-sweeps -- this is an area I am working on and I have to say you have some beefy quads.



lukiss96 said:


> My recent pics (nothing special...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 33436


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> No sure what you mean by nothing special....you have great outer-sweeps -- this is an area I am working on and I have to say you have some beefy quads.


Thanks for the compliments!

I think we all have our strong points weak ones.

We have to keep our head up and put the work in.

Weak body parts require the most effort, but they don't shine so bright.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

2022/12/28​


Meal 1:
Beef protein powder 60g
Brazilian nuts 20g
4 grain flakes (oats, wheat, rye, barley) 100g
1 banana
Dark chocolate 70% 40g
Frozen berries mix

1224cals
85g protein
115g carbs
44g fats


Meal 2:
5 eggs
Cheese 30g
2 Tomato
(French omellete)

Total calories and macros:
502cals, 41g protein, 11g carbs, 32g fats


Random snack:
Dark Belgian chocolate 40g
207cals, 2g protein, 22g carbs, 12g fat.



Meal 3:
Tuna 130g
Spaghetti 100g
Tomato sauce/pasta (don't count low cal <20)

491cals, 43g protein, 73g carbs, 2g fats


Meal 4:
Curd 250g
Egg 1
Flour 80g

Total calories:
607 cals, 65g protein, 70g carbs, 7g fats.





TOTAL CALORIES AND MACROS FOR TODAY:
3207cals
237g protein
302g carbs
101g fats


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

This is what meal 3 looks like...





And meal 4 (curd pancakes)


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 28, 2022)

Looking good man, I’ll be following along.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Looking good man, I’ll be following along.


Thanks man, I'm glad you like the log so far!


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 29, 2022)

*2022/12/29*​

*Meal 1:*
(omelette with cheese/tomato spinach salad)
Eggs (6)
Cheese 40g
Olive oil 15g
Tomato (2)
Spinach

669cals 50g protein, 2g carbs (veggies don't count), 50g fats



*Random snack:*
(Beef ham sandwich with lettuce)
lean sliced beef ham 180g
Bread 100 grams
lettuce

408cals 37g protein, 56g carbs, 4g fats.


*Trash snack (friend accidently bought me Monster original, instead of sugar free):*
50g of sugar (plus other crap)

~220cals of liquid shit lol...



*Random snack 2:*
Apple 300g
Pear 250g

299cals, 2g protein, 79g carbs, 1g fat



*Random snack 3:*
(toast with hard cheese)
White bread 60g
Hard cheese 60g

371cals 20g protein, 31g carbs, 17g fats



*BCAA (during workout):*
29g (14g total BCAA)

56 cals 14g protein...



*Meal 2:*
(herring and salad)
Herring 316 grams

540 cals 36g protein, 43g fat


*Snack:*
(Tuna only, no time...)
Tuna 150g

137 cals 32g protein...


*Snack:*
Disgusting protein bar 60g (supermarket)


209cals 17g protein, 21g carbs, 10g fat



*Meal 3:*
Chicken mince 400g
White rice 60g
Veggies

887 cals 68g protein, 47g carbs, 45g fat.






*TOTAL CALORIES AND MACROS FOR THE DAY:*
-3796 calories
-244 gram protein
-286 grams carbohydrates
-170 grams fats


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 29, 2022)

Some of the meals and snacks I ate today, not everything pictured unfortunately...


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> This is what meal 3 looks like...
> 
> View attachment 33493


Idk what meal 3 is but I wanna eat it.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 29, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Idk what meal 3 is but I wanna eat it.


Tuna with spaghetti mixed in tomato 100% sauce (we call it pasta here and it's sauce, not macaroni lol).


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Tuna with spaghetti mixed in tomato 100% sauce (we call it pasta here and it's sauce, not macaroni lol).


Sounds so good right now. my mouth is watering. lol


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 30, 2022)

_*Street workout*
12/30_





*Handstand pushups:*​1st set (10 reps)
2nd set (7 reps)


*Muscle ups:*​1st set (8 reps)
2nd set (6 reps)

*Bar dips (regular):*​One set to failure... (52 reps)


*Ring pullups:*​One set to failure... (15 reps/12 clean)


*Hanging leg raises:*​1st set (25 reps)
2nd set (20 reps)
3rd set (15 reps)


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 30, 2022)

Quite low volume for today, because I did a workout in a park listed above...

Gym workout​


*Incline bench press:*
60kg (132lbs) x15
80kg (176lbs) x12
100kg (220lbs) x10

*Barbell rows:*
80kg (176lbs) x15
100kg (220lbs) x10
120kg (264lbs) x6

*Kneeling shoulder press (kettlebell):*
24kg (53lbs/per arm) x10
32kg (70lbs/per arm) x7


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 30, 2022)

*2022/12/30
Diet



Meal 1:*​Protein powder 60g
Oats 100g
Milk 3.5% 400g 


871 calories, 78g protein, 79g carbs, 25g fats.




*Snack 1:*​Greek yoghurt 370g

326 calories, 33g protein, 16g carbs, 14g fats.




*Meal 2:*​Spaghetti 150g
Tuna 150g
Hard cheese (grated) 70g
Tomato pasta (sauce, we call it pasta...) ~100g

943 calories, 73g protein, 115g carbs, 19g fats.




*Snack 2:*​Protein bar

238 calories, 18g protein, 21g carbs, 10g fats.




*Meal 3:*​Chicken breast 500g
Spaghetti 100g
Tomato pasta (sauce) 100g
Carrot salad (I don't count)


936 calories, 130g protein, 77g carbs, 8g fats.



*Snack 3:*​Apple 200g

104 calories, 1g protein, 28g carbs, 0g fats.





*TOTAL:
3419 calories
333g protein
336g carbs
76g fats*


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 30, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> *Meal 2:*​Spaghetti 150g
> Tuna 150g
> Hard cheese (grated) 70g
> Tomato pasta (sauce, we call it pasta...) ~100g
> ...









lukiss96 said:


> *Meal 3:*​Chicken breast 500g
> Spaghetti 100g
> Tomato pasta (sauce) 100g
> Carrot salad (I don't count)


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 31, 2022)

Good morning gentlemen, I hope everyone is well and prepared for today as we all know that today is the last day of 2022!

Enjoying my coffee and today I think I won't log my food on Myfitnesspal, because slip offs and alcohol are 99% possibility today, so let's leave today as last years episode and move on!

2022 has been a rocky ride for me, way more ups and downs than usually both in personal, fitness and career life. Hopefully, 2023 will bring more stability and consistency with much needed improvement in quality of life.

Stay safe and healthy, work towards your goals and never give up! I wish everyone a happy new year - 2023!


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)

Enjoy your New Year's Eve! You certainly deserve it. I wish you a happy new year and look forward to following along on your bodybuilding journey.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year fellow people!

My fitness goals for year 2023 include, but not limited to - bench *420 *pounds, shoulder press my weight *5* times, become a leaner me at *230+* quality pounds, run *2* miles in *12* minutes and try common steroids that I have never tried before (funny I know, but still a goal too!)  - Turinabol, Primobolan, Masteron.

I wish everyone happy new year and to achieve their goals too! So after a year we can set the new ones to smash through! 2023 we are coming for you!!!


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)

@lukiss96 Very well said. You've achieved a great deal already and I'm looking forward to seeing you progress even more in this new year.


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 1, 2023)

I like it!


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 1, 2023)

*Hey yo! (Scott Hall's voice)

Time to kick start 2023 and where else is a better place than the gym?

Took pic couple hours ago at my old dirty and messy gym, it was still dark outside, so I trained till darkness faded and daylight took over!*


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm loving the Scott Hall reference. And gyms like that are the best sometimes; you gotta love that gritty vibe.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 1, 2023)

Good old friend visited me, so I had to take a drink and unfortunately diet slip off day 2 (unplanned) it seems...

But hey a friendship is more important and once in a while it's not gonna kill me!


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 1, 2023)

*Bench press:*​80kg (176lbs) WARMUP

100kg (220lbs) x16

120kg (265lbs) x10

140kg (310lbs) x8

160kg (350lbs) x6

180kg (~400lbs) x2

185kg (~410lbs) ATTEMPTED, but failed!!! (spotter saved me, but I'm dissapointed in myself)


*Weighted pullups:*​Pullups (no weight) x15

15kg/33lbs attached x10

20kg/44lbs attached x7

25kg/55lbs attached x5

30kg/66lbs attached x3


*Shoulder press:*​60kg (132lbs) x15

80kg (176lbs) x10

100kg (220lbs) x4

105kg (230lbs) x2


Squats:​80kg (176lbs) WARMUP

115kg (250lbs) x12

150kg (330lbs) x8

180kg (~400lbs) x6

200kg (440lbs) x4

225kg (~500lbs) x1 (I wanted to reasure myself that I can still squat ~500 lol)




lukiss96 said:


>


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 2, 2023)

Okay, I'm gonna repeat some of my goals and do them in phases.

So in the first phase (now) I'm going to chase the numbers in the gym and I have 2 main goals that I want to achieve this winter:


Bench press 420 pounds (190kg) with a decent/good form.
Shoulder press my weight (244lbs/110kg) at least once (for now)

Assuming that I failed recent bench (See above) I will prioritize bench press from now on to work on not only strength but exercise skill itself, I won't do any additional chest exercises and I'm going to bench press every 3-4 days depending on how recovered I will feel.

I'm going to do shoulder press with less volume, but I will try to up the weight a bit. Seeing that I'm not that far off from goals, I think I should reach this one more likely.

How far off I'm can be seen from above workout log.

I'm also upping my Testosterone from 250mg all the way up to 500mg (cypionate) and I'm going to add in dbol for a few weeks whenever I feel like I need that special super kick to meet my numbers.

Estimated time to reach goals: 

Bench press end of Feb to mid March
Shoulder press end of this month!

Time to get serious boys!!!


----------



## PZT (Jan 2, 2023)

Thick assed arms, Chico


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 2, 2023)

PZT said:


> Thick assed arms, Chico


Tank you my man!

Your arms are pretty sick bro, looking forward to your journey too!


----------



## PZT (Jan 2, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Tank you my man!
> 
> Your arms are pretty sick bro, looking forward to your journey too!


It’s an illusion. They’ve never been over like 18.5” and last I Checked they were only 17” with no pump. I might be closer to 18” pumped right now though


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 2, 2023)

PZT said:


> It’s an illusion. They’ve never been over like 18.5” and last I Checked they were only 17” with no pump. I might be closer to 18” pumped right now though


Dude, I tell you mine ain't any bigger lol...

I'm 18.5 too and it's an illusion, but who cares bro? I bet you could still beat me at arm wrestling even when drunk!


----------



## PZT (Jan 2, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Dude, I tell you mine ain't any bigger lol...
> 
> I'm 18.5 too and it's an illusion, but who cares bro? I bet you could still beat me at arm wrestling even when drunk!


Probably but I’ve been trained lol


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 2, 2023)

Looking jacked man. Awesome log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 2, 2023)

IronSoul said:


> Looking jacked man. Awesome log
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I follow your log too, interesting stuff!


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 2, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Thanks man, I follow your log too, interesting stuff!



Thanks brother. It’s smoking me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 3, 2023)

So, today I have decided to go to the gym and do bench press only.  Since my first goal of the year is to increase bench press to 420lbs/190kg.

Decided to max out on weight rather than volume and number of repetitions, so I did just warm up and build up to my max weight. I'm quite happy as last time I did more volume I failed bench press, this time my previous 1RM is achieved.


80kg (175lbs) WARMUP

100kg (220lbs) x8

140kg (310lbs) x6

165kg (365lbs) x4

187.5kg (415lbs) x1

190kg (420lbs) FAILED, SPOTTER SAVE...


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 3, 2023)

Also some pics sorry for bad pics, it's hard to take back pics yourself and not look like an idiot...


Weight is down to 239lbs 









_



_


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

*Just a quick update, I will post more later...

Shoulder press:*

60kg (130lbs) x8

80kg (175lbs) x7

100kg (220lbs) x5

*110kg (240lbs) x2*

GOAL ACHIEVED FOR SHOULDER PRESS, SINCE MY WEIGHT IS NOW ONLY 237lbs...

NEXT GOAL IS TO INCREASE IT TO 3x MY BW!


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

Took some more pics at the gym with a bit of a pump...

I don't know how to pose and flex and lighting is not the best, but that's at least something.

Sub 240 at almost 6'2 probably 15-16% or even more..

What do you say? I think my chest is lagging big time and I'm a bit on the fatter side. Of course, I'm not even trying to compete or anything, I do it just for myself. As for legs they can be seen in the intro of this thread.


----------



## PZT (Jan 4, 2023)

Yous a big
 Fker


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 4, 2023)

You're looking huge in a good way, like a monster.

Also your gym looks truly old school. I dig it.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

PZT said:


> Yous a big
> Fker


Appreciate that 
Bull.



Diesel59 said:


> You're looking huge in a good way, like a monster.
> 
> Also your gym looks truly old school. I dig it.


Thanks, man, we will never be big or lean enough at least to ourselves lol...

This gym's owner is actually old school retired body builder from golden era, not famous one, but at least here locals old enough know him. So yeah, it's cool vibes here, I dig that too, no distractions like girls or some posers not knowing shit they're doing in squat rack.


A bit of an update on cycle to those that are interested, I'm currently on 300mg test solo, but soon will add the following


Testosterone C 300mg
Equipoise 400mg
Tren hex 300mg
Dbol 40mg (will be added a bit later... only for couple weeks to max out strength)

I decided to not raise Testosterone to 500mg like I said, but add in equipoise and tren hex instead. I really want to focus on beating the previous strength numbers and since it's going good, I can allow my self to juice up a bit.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

2023/12/04​
Diet for today was a bit more off than usual, but it's okay for the most part...


Breakfast:
Whey protein 60g
Oats 100g
Milk 400ml

811 calories
77g protein
79g carbs
20g fats


Snack 1 (one pre and second post gym):
2 bananas

220cals
2g protein
54g carbs
0g fat


Cheat drink:
1 can of Red Bull 473ml

219 calories
51g carbs (sugar I know...)


Lunch:
Greek yoghurt 370g

326 calories
33g protein
16g carbs
14g fats


Dinner:
Herring 380g
Potatoes 100g
Salad from veggies (no dressing, I don't count)

650 calories
54g protein
34g fat
30g carbs

Snack 2:
Extra lean pork cut 200g

266 calories
52g protein
0g carbs
3g fat


Snack 3:
Seven days coconut max

268 calories
3g protein
25g carbs
17g fat

Snack 4:
2 apples

207 calories
28g carbs
0g protein
0g fat


Post workout meal:
6 eggs

429 calories
38g protein
2g carbs
38g fat

Random coffee at shop with friends:
Caffe latte king size

~300 calories (estimated)






TOTAL:
3696 calories
259g protein
255g carbs
126g fats

P.S macros are not accurate due to some snacks as I were unable to accurately estimate
macros just calories.




lukiss96 said:


> *Just a quick update, I will post more later...
> 
> Shoulder press:*
> 
> ...


Continued...

Machine shoulder press:
(I rarely use, but just for fun this time)
4 sets of 10


Side lateral raises:

10kg each side (22lbs) x15

12kg each side (26lbs) x12

14kg each side (30lbs) x10

16kg each side (35lbs) x8


Lat pulldowns:

4 sets of 8-15 reps


Barbell rows:

80kg (175lbs) x16

100kg (220lbs) x10

120kg (265lbs) x6 - 4/6 reps were clean before back started rounding...


Seated cable rows:
4 sets of 16, 12, 10, 8


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 4, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> What do you say?


I think you look solid AF dude. Agree that pecs are lagging a bit, and you _could_ lean out a bit, but you've still got some runway left IMO.

Traps are huge, dwarfs rear delts a bit visually - may be worthwhile to bring them up a bit, but that's nitpicking a lot.
^not saying your rear delts are lagging, just that your traps are so dominant it makes them look that way a bit.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> I think you look solid AF dude. Agree that pecs are lagging a bit, and you _could_ lean out a bit, but you've still got some runway left IMO.
> 
> Traps are huge, dwarfs rear delts a bit visually - may be worthwhile to bring them up a bit, but that's nitpicking a lot.
> ^not saying your rear delts are lagging, just that your traps are so dominant it makes them look that way a bit.


Thanks man!

Very good point you mentioned on back delts, I catch myself sometimes hunching that might be weaker rear delts like you said. Helpful as we can't see ourselves from behind.

Also looking forward to your log if you're gonna do it.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 4, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Also looking forward to your log if you're gonna do it.


I have mine on TNation already, not sure if I want to double-dip but maybe it's not a bad idea to do so... more exposure, more opinions/accountability. 

I think I'll start one here but I might end up ignoring it at some point, I guess we'll see.


----------



## PZT (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow you’ll blow the fk up once you go from that 300 only to the party doses


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 4, 2023)

PZT said:


> Wow you’ll blow the fk up once you go from that 300 only to the party doses


Can't wait, actually it's almost all set and ready!

Now just need to do the action.


----------



## PZT (Jan 4, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Can't wait, actually it's almost all set and ready!
> 
> Now just need to do the action.


I got to excited last week. Thought I wa an going to have a decent amount of test e, test p, npp, deca & anadrol on deck. Would have just gone fat/jacked till February then hopped on tren


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 5, 2023)

2023/01/05​
Today is pretty busy day, but I managed to go to the pool today and it feels good, I love swimming and this is my return to the form. I hate cardio machines in the gym and the weather is bad more days than not.

Diet on this day was pretty good, no cheating and no junk food. Everything as planned.

4008cals
350g protein
400g carbs
112g fats

Increasing calories to 4000-4500 to bulk up a bit and gain strength, targeting 300g protein mainly, as for carbs and fat I don't care that much. I see no difference in performance so I don't bother and I'm
just a random gym rat who you meet at your gym with hobby bodybuilding and strength
training, afterall.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

2023/01/06​Not much to report to the crew...

Another bench only workout (for those unaware, I'm trying to max out this lift):

220lbs (80kg) x10​
310lbs (140kg) x8​
350lbs (160kg) x5​
400lbs (180kg) x3 (I felt like I could maybe do one more rep, but I had no spotter, so I didn't risk...)​

Previous 1RM  was 415lbs, probably in couple more weeks I'll try to max it out...


Diet mainly good wholesome food about 80% and about 20% of junk.
Total calories 4672cals
433g protein
600g carbs
60g fats

It's getting expensive to eat so much protein, probably gonna keep it for now, but soon gonna compensate via fat and carbs to get calories going up.

Maybe I'll allow myself couple days of cheat meals before hitting big number, so increases to 5000 calories are possible.

It may be unproductive after all, but this one time bench press record is something I just wanna do and it was stalled for so long.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm impressed you're able to her fats at 60g while eating that many calories. I do imagine that's very expensive getting those protein sources.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 6, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> It's getting expensive to eat so much protein


There's a good bit of research that shows too much more than 1g/lb BW is actually counterproductive to gains because of missed anabolic opportunities with other foods. I can dig up that research in a little while if you want. 

What I'm getting at is you'd probably do just fine with reducing overall protein intake and getting in some more carbs. Not like I'm in a position to advise here, just saying you can probably save some coin in the process without hurting the result.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I'm impressed you're able to her fats at 60g while eating that many calories. I do imagine that's very expensive getting those protein sources.


I actually prefer to have fat quite high, I'm fatso genetically (endomorphic features) but I gain mass rather easy, so for me strict calorie deficit and cardio is a must, just currently doing a mini bulk up to reach those number and to cut to a more quality 230 pounds or so.

It is quite a bit expensive, but it wasn't so bad a year ago, it must have affected everyone at least in EU prices hiked up almost twice.



Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> There's a good bit of research that shows too much more than 1g/lb BW is actually counterproductive to gains because of missed anabolic opportunities with other foods. I can dig up that research in a little while if you want.
> 
> What I'm getting at is you'd probably do just fine with reducing overall protein intake and getting in some more carbs. Not like I'm in a position to advise here, just saying you can probably save some coin in the process without hurting the result.


I agree man, it's nothing more than just some old school bro science that says more steroids means higher protein intake equal bigger gains...

Actually when I think about, I'd say it's the opposite, steroids compensate for a lack of protein, not that it requires more protein to build lbm.

Overall, I'm thinking at least psychologically it helps, so be it, only couple of weeks won't hurt. That and the fact that I'm not gaining muscle so to speak, rather I want to bring the strength up a bit, so it's a primary goal for now. After that, I'm gonna cruise.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> *220lbs (80kg) x10​*
> 310lbs (140kg) x8​
> 350lbs (160kg) x5​
> 400lbs (180kg) x3 (I felt like I could maybe do one more rep, but I had no spotter, so I didn't risk...)​


Just to fix up the typo and it's too late so I'm not able to edit...

100kg = 220 pounds, not 80kg.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 6, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> old school bro science that says more steroids means higher protein intake equal bigger gains.


Well to an extent they're right. It's not so much a requirement for more protein, rather that protein synthesis is higher 24/7 so you _ can_ absorb more protein. But your method is clearly working for you so by all means - carry on!


----------



## crido887 (Jan 6, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> There's a good bit of research that shows too much more than 1g/lb BW is actually counterproductive to gains because of missed anabolic opportunities with other foods. I can dig up that research in a little while if you want.
> 
> What I'm getting at is you'd probably do just fine with reducing overall protein intake and getting in some more carbs. Not like I'm in a position to advise here, just saying you can probably save some coin in the process without hurting the result.


I would be interested to see this study. I have never heard of such a thing that it is counter productive. 

I have seen that it isn't necessary. but not counter productive.


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2023)

crido887 said:


> I would be interested to see this study. I have never heard of such a thing that it is counter productive.
> 
> I have seen that it isn't necessary. but not counter productive.


I recall seeing it as well, I don't remember if it was a full on study or not though, might have been I just don't remember.

Basically said that if you're having low energy for workouts but eating excess protein, you'd be better off swapping some protein Cals for carb/fat Cals


----------



## crido887 (Jan 6, 2023)

CJ said:


> I recall seeing it as well, I don't remember if it was a full on study or not though, might have been I just don't remember.
> 
> Basically said that if you're having low energy for workouts but eating excess protein, you'd be better off swapping some protein Cals for carb/fat Cals


yea, I think thats obvious(for people who are a little more advanced in nutrition). some people have talked about how protein calories nearly disappear because the amount of energy it requires to convert.

the TEF of protein, it burns 50% of the energy by the time it is converted to glucose.







Alan Aragon is a phenomenal nutritionist for sports btw


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2023)

crido887 said:


> yea, I think thats obvious(for people who are a little more advanced in nutrition). some people have talked about how protein calories nearly disappear because the amount of energy it requires to convert.
> 
> the TEF of protein, it burns 50% of the energy by the time it is converted to glucose.
> 
> ...


I love AA, shame about what he did. Seems to have bounced back.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 6, 2023)

CJ said:


> I love AA, shame about what he did. Seems to have bounced back.


I am scared to drink around non swingers for that reason... afraid to hit on the wrong type of people

I seem to be pretty passive regardless but still..


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 7, 2023)

*2023/01/07


Calories and macros*​4,466 cals
410g protein
540g carbs
74g fats



*Back and shoulders workout *​

Weighted pullups:
NO WEIGHT x15

15kg (33lbs) attached x10

20kg (44lbs) attached x7

25kg (55lbs) attached x5


Barbell rows:
80kg (175lbs) x15

100kg (220lbs) x12

105kg (230lbs) x10

115kg (250lbs) x8


Single arm kettlebell rows:
32kg 3 sets of 8



Shoulder press:
60kg (130lbs) x12

85kg (185lbs) x10

105kg (230lbs) x5

107.5kg (235lbs) x2


Side lateral raises:
20kg (45lbs) x15

16kg (35lbs) x12

14kg (30lbs) x12


Reverse pec deck flyes:
ONLY FOR REAR DELT LAG FIX (work on feel and pump goal is to bring up the lagging muscle)


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

2023/01/08

Chest and legs workout​

Squats:
100kg (220lbs) x15

120kg (265lbs) x12

140kg (310lbs) x10

160kg (352lbs) x8

180 kg (400lbs) x6


NOT MAXING OUT HERE JUST MAINTAINIG THE VOLUME AND STRENGTH


DB bench press:
26kg (57lbs) x16

32kg (70lbs) x14

36kg (80lbs) x12

38kg (84lbs) x8


SAME, JUST TO HELP NOT LOSE SKILL ON THIS EXERCISE AND SOMEWHAT HELP TO MAX OUT BENCH
LATER ON



Ketllebell jump squats:
32kg (each arm) ONE SET TILL FAILURE (Shit, I lost count...)


Dips (chest focus, leaned forward full ROM):

53 dips


----------



## bashy2002 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Welcome to my (inconsistent) log, I never thought of doing this, but I see logs
> are quite popular here at the Underground!
> 
> I'm just a dude that likes lifting shit and accepts lifes challenges, in other words
> ...


where best place to buy the stuff you use, I been ripped off before


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

Diet for 23/01/08

Calories 4242cals
373g protein
440g carbs
110g fats




bashy2002 said:


> where best place to buy the stuff you use, I been ripped off before


Sorry, I don't promote or otherwise sell steroids or drugs.

P.S this is a black market, getting scammed, ripped, fucked, hurt or killed is always a possibility.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 8, 2023)

bashy2002 said:


> where best place to buy the stuff you use, I been ripped off before


Read our forum rules... asking for sources is not permitted. No one is going to give you a source. If you get PMd with someone saying they can hook you up then beware, because you are probably about to get ripped off.

Ask for a source again and the next action is a ban. You've been warned.


----------



## bashy2002 (Jan 8, 2023)

Send0 said:


> Read our forum rules... asking for sources is not permitted. No one is going to give you a source. If you get PMd with someone saying they can hook you up then beware, because you are probably about to get ripped off.
> 
> Ask for a source again and the next action is a ban. You've been warned.


I did ask if was allowed first (please check my posts) if this was wrong then I apologise. 
If a ban is needed for asking so be it, no need to be arrogant and rude about it.

take to take a break from here already wow


----------



## Send0 (Jan 8, 2023)

bashy2002 said:


> I did ask if was allowed first (please check my posts) if this was wrong then I apologise.
> If a ban is needed for asking so be it, no need to be arrogant and rude about it.
> 
> take to take a break from here already wow


I'm a Moderator. I told you it's not permitted, and then warned you to beware of any offers you get in a PM because you'll get scammed. I did you a service by telling you this and warning you of scammers.. far from arrogant.

Try reading the rules instead of asking if something is okay. The rules can be found stickied at the top of the new member introductions sub-forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> 2023/01/08
> 
> Chest and legs workout​
> 
> ...


How long do your workout details described above take you? How much rest between sets?


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> How long do your workout details described above take you?


I don't watch the clock, I'd estimate this one takes up to 2 hours due to squats, I take longer when doing it my usual way off full body that usually takes about 3 or so hours. Here I'm splitting things up mainly, because I want to work on bench and max it out this time around to break PR.



lifter6973 said:


> How much rest between sets?


I just go by how rested I feel, I think those rest standards are better kept off for people that are at intermediate level or beginners, because in my opinion you will lose out on strength if you go at it not fully rested and feeling that you can fully push yourself.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)

crido887 said:


> I would be interested to see this study. I have never heard of such a thing that it is counter productive.


Sorry, it took me a bit to get back to this.

I'll be referencing the *Renaissance Diet 2.0*
(An acronym you'll see is "CCH", which stands for "Caloric Constraing Hypothesis")


_(graph of the relative benefits of varying protein consumption rates (in grams per pound of body weight per day) is shown from point A (minimum protein needed for health) through point D (the point at which protein amounts force a reduction in other macronutrients to below recommended levels via the CCH)_

Protein Needs for Strength and Power Sports
Strength and power sport athletes need around 1.0g of protein per pound of body weight per
day on average. Strength and power sports include weightlifting, powerlifting, fitness sport,
American football, short-distance sprinting, jumping events, throwing events, and strongman
and have a considerably different set of protein constraints and demands than other sports.
Athletes in these sports require substantially more muscle mass for performance and more
frequent weight training. Strength and power athlete protein intakes have been well researched, and the minimum recommendation is 0.7g of protein per pound of body weight per day. This minimum is an amount of protein that can nearly guarantee no muscle loss from regular hard training on an isocaloric diet and can provide a reasonable amount of anabolic substrate.

Because strength and power athletes have still-lower average energy demands per day than
both endurance and team sport athletes, their carbohydrate needs are lower and their
CCH-derived protein maximum is higher. Depending on their training phase, strength-power athletes can consume up to around 2.0g of protein per pound of body weight per day without pushing fats or carbs too low.

A recommendation optimal for strength and power athletes is likely around 0.9g per pound of body weight per day on average. Rounding up to 1g per pound per day can make calculations a
bit easier and is well under the maximum protein intake and so probably poses no risk to
reducing other macronutrients to minimum levels via the CCH.

Protein Needs on a Hypercaloric Diet
Hypercaloric diet conditions reduce anti-catabolic based protein needs. This effect is so
powerful that the protein minimum for anabolism on a hypercaloric diet is actually a bit lower than the hypocaloric diet minimum, and sits right around 0.7g per pound of body weight per day. While this amount of protein might be sufficient, it is unlikely that optimal gains in muscle mass will be obtained.

Protein is unlikely to offer any special benefits (to added muscle mass) beyond optimal consumption, but because carbohydrates lead to insulin secretion, and because insulin is highly anabolic over time and when paired with resistance training, eating as much carbohydrate as possible within constraints is practical for muscle gain. *Carbohydrates are so valuable for muscle gain that the recommendation for maximum protein on a hypercaloric diet should likely be capped at around 1.5g of protein per pound of body weight per day so that a greater caloric value of carbs can be programmed.*

Data has consistently shown that consumption above about 0.9g of protein per pound of body
weight per day does not enhance muscle gain. *Since carbs do not have quite as low a cap for
their anabolic effects, any extra protein consumed is going to risk pushing out carbs within the constraint of calories, and thus net anabolism could suffer.* Our recommendation for optimal muscle growth is therefore around 1.0g of protein per pound of body weight per day.
^everything above is quoted from Renaissance Diet 2.0. It definitely hinges on the hypothesis known as CCH, but I think that hypothesis makes sense... reduced anabolic opportunities due to prioritization of other macronutrients.
Data really doesn't support benefits of protein intake being above 1.0g/lb. That being said, these studies are probably done on natties who have worse protein absorption than enhanced folks, so pushing out protein intake higher _does _make sense, but I don't know how well that holds up going beyond the 1.5g/lb BW.

Anyways, @lukiss96 sorry for spamming up your thread with a literal book, but I hope this information is helpful to both you, @crido887 and anyone else who reads it. You're certainly welcome to disagree.

P.S the bibliography of this book starts at page 231 and doesn't end until page 265 so I'm going to omit sources as they aren't cited, just listed as reference.


----------



## crido887 (Tuesday at 5:37 PM)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Sorry, it took me a bit to get back to this.
> 
> I'll be referencing the *Renaissance Diet 2.0*
> (An acronym you'll see is "CCH", which stands for "Caloric Constraing Hypothesis")
> ...


I understand where this is  coming from @CJ has mentioned it.

but this seems to mainly be applicable in a calorie constrained and not that more protein is bad


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Tuesday at 6:29 PM)

crido887 said:


> this seems to mainly be applicable in a calorie constrained and not that more protein is bad


Agree wholeheartedly, except that even when bulking - we _are_ calorie constrained due to maximum volume of food being eaten (no one can eat perpetually). But that is semantics and likely not applicable here anways. 

Just wanted to follow up - appreciate the conversation.


----------



## lukiss96 (Tuesday at 6:35 PM)

STill at the gym pumping...

246 in pounds and bi's measure 18.6in (~47.5cm) something, getting fat and swole, so not that bad...

Goofing anf looking stupid to show them traps to peeps...

From now on no more steroid/drug talk, cuz some newbies gonna kill themselves...

Just fucking arround, I only take good old Testosterone..

 but srs questions/discussion about anabolics and all pm...













@Andrewgen_Receptors  Give me viewers and followers bitches!!

^^JK, LOL...
 But all good man, it's valuable info not some random off topic stuff.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Tuesday at 7:00 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> cuz some newbies gonna kill themselves


----------



## lukiss96 (Wednesday at 10:14 AM)

Cals and macros for missed days..


9th:
4599 cals
368g protein
577g carbs
91g fats

10th:
3744 cals
250g protein
500g carbs
86g fats
(Was short on time, so I did what I could..)

11th:
4688cals
386g protein
606g carbs
80g fats​


----------



## lukiss96 (Wednesday at 10:34 AM)

10th​Chest only workout...

Bench press:
2x WARM UP SETS...

120kg (260lbs) x15

160kg (350lbs) x8


DB bench press:
36kg (80lbs) each side x16

38kg (84lbs) each side x15

40kg (88lbs) each side x12


Chest flye machine:
2 sets of both arms
2 sets of single arm
Only for feel/pump and to bring up lagging chest parts

Pec deck flye:
4 sets of burn..
Same reason to isolate chest..

Chest press machine:
4 sets of max reps
About 85% full rom


----------



## lukiss96 (Wednesday at 1:10 PM)

Next goal after achieving the bench press number is to lean out and stay about
230 pounds at legit 12% body fat, which is going to take a while as it's not as
easy as it sounds.

P.S That's on cruise amount of Testosterone.


----------



## Diesel59 (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

@lukiss96 How do you think you'll manipulate the diet to do that?


----------



## lukiss96 (Wednesday at 1:25 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> @lukiss96 How do you think you'll manipulate the diet to do that?


Good question. Assuming I won't go much over 20% body fat during this strength gaining and bulking phase, I will cut down calories significantly by taking advantage of still higher amounts of steroids compared to my cruise.

By calculations, I will be able to allow myself 2 weeks of extreme calorie deficit and 2 more weeks for rather big deficit in total making 4 weeks to achieve maximum fat loss, but all while trying to keep the strength as much as possible.

I will let myself stay at slightly above maintenance after those 4 weeks and stay there until, I regain some lost strength (as it is inevitable), also to make body feel more comfortable.

After this period, I will try and do a moderate or only slight deficit, assuming here I will be no more than legit 15% body fat, I will create a deficit of 200-300 calories mainly and do a slow cutting approach for some time.

As I get leaner over time, I will do a maintenance and as a warmer weather approaches, I will increase my activity (cardio) by swimming, taking long walks and by other means. Hopefully, incorporate some of calisthenics back in to my regime. This method has proven itself in the past, every summer I do similar approach and every time it works better than planned.

Keeping my strength on key exercises will be my measuring stick as I will keep the volume rather low, but intensity will be high.

Diet itself never really changes from macros standpoint, whenever I reduce calories I will try and reduce them from carbs first and then from fats, by keeping protein very high 250-300g range because in my experience taking out both carbs and fats is a recipe for disaster. This short term cutting phase I will allow myself to do that, but only because of high starting body fat, otherwise I always do a steady and moderate approach.

Sorry, for the long text, but I feel the need to be somewhat detailed on this response. Besides, I can't even answer it thoroughly, without me creating an article, but that's just in general my approach.

Edit:
Some details on summer approach, I will use something like turinabol or anavar to help me out with athletic part and leaning out and keeping the strength up, this summer I will take turinabol perhaps, as I always used anavar in the past instead.

I don't really talk steroids in this log anymore, because of the new guys looking to do stupid things. If you or someone wants to discuss anabolics and drugs then feel free to PM me.


----------



## Diesel59 (Wednesday at 2:22 PM)

@lukiss96 Thanks for all the insight. It's interesting that you will only cut carbs OR fats but not both at the same time. When you say recipe for disaster, do you feel that drastic change in diet damages the physique more than it helps?

I totally understand you about the steroids thing. It's been a strange week on the forum with so much ill-advised usage being talked about on here.


----------



## lukiss96 (Wednesday at 2:52 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> When you say recipe for disaster, do you feel that drastic change in diet damages the physique more than it helps?


I feel that it depends on the situation. For example if current body fat level is 20% or more, you can cut calories more aggressively (macronutrient selection is totally individual) as some do better on carbs vs fats and vice versa.

Not to mention steroids help to retain muscle in calorie deficit, so I use my "tools" as best as I can, or at least I feel it is the best way for me.

But even natural men can cut down calories quite significantly at such high body fat. Now if we are speaking 15% and less, I feel (personally) things start to change here, you need to be more careful and adjust your diet in general, meaning no more crazy deficits. Even being enhanced I feel that I lose too much strength if I cut too aggressively here, so I usually keep my deficit very moderate no more than 500 calories.

I usually try to stay in range of body fat and never pass 15-16%, so I can effortlessly and comfortably get down to 12% or so when it's spring and summer season. So in other words, I maintain 12-16% body fat year round.

This time it's different, because the goal here is to gain strength and I allow myself to get up to 20% bf.



Diesel59 said:


> I totally understand you about the steroids thing. It's been a strange week on the forum with so much ill-advised usage being talked about on here.


Yes, we get so many newbies coming here and on their first post say they will take steroids, but have no experience with proper diet or training.

Of course some are at least listening to advice, but others as you, I and others witnessed get insulted and start a fight. Almost like we owe them something. So by posting exact protocols which they do copy cat, we don't do any good for ourselves and may actually harm them. So, I'd rather discuss over PM about that stuff, because I see who I'm talking to and it's not possible to view publicly for everyone.


----------



## lukiss96 (Thursday at 5:06 PM)

2023/01/12​Calories and macros:
4239 calories
440g protein
460g carbs
71g fats


I feel quite sore from chest isolation exercises for some reason and this very high protein I believe helps to recover or at least placebo is there, so few more weeks of this high protein and high calorie diet and then gonna reduce total calories and protein to 250-300g range while upping fats.

Maybe soreness is due to my neglection of isolation exercises in general and now since I started doing them I believe I might actually fill out some lagging body parts.


----------



## lukiss96 (Friday at 6:18 PM)

2023/01/13​

80kg (175lbs) WARMUP

100kg (220lbs) x8

140kg (310lbs) x6

165kg (365lbs) x4

182.5kg (400lbs) x2

Went to the Room of Spirit and Time (DBZ)...

192.5kg (425lbs) x1


BOOM! Shit is done... okay, okay 423.5lbs (if we are gonna be anal about it)


----------



## Diesel59 (Friday at 6:19 PM)

Great job man. You did it! That's 100% bad ass.


----------



## lukiss96 (Friday at 6:28 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> Great job man. You did it! That's 100% bad ass.


Ty man!

You guys were the motivation to break PR!

 This forum and community is the best!!!


----------



## Diesel59 (Friday at 6:29 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Ty man!
> 
> You guys were the motivation to break PR!
> 
> This forum and community is the best!!!


I'm glad to hear that! How did it feel pushing that much weight?


----------



## lukiss96 (Friday at 6:38 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> I'm glad to hear that! How did it feel pushing that much weight?


Ohh man, I thought I'm about to pop!!

It was interesting feeling as I just didn't feel when I pushed it up only when lowering the bar it was the hardest part, I looked like a raddish after I got up.

Most of this is psychological when we say can do it and we believe it then i happens, maybe not in one try, but it happens in the end.


----------



## PZT (Friday at 7:30 PM)

Yaaaay I feel like less of a man entering this thread. Lol jk awesome work man


----------



## lukiss96 (Friday at 7:56 PM)

PZT said:


> Yaaaay I feel like less of a man entering this thread. Lol jk awesome work man


Thanks man.

You're hella strong dude, you incline repping insane dumbbell weight!


----------



## PZT (Friday at 8:50 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> You're hella strong dude, you incline repping insane dumbbell weight!


Slight incline lol. Best set in my hay day on real inclines was 120s. I may be able to 100s right now if I wanna hurt for 2 weeks hah


----------



## lukiss96 (Friday at 9:12 PM)

PZT said:


> Slight incline lol. Best set in my hay day on real inclines was 120s. I may be able to 100s right now if I wanna hurt for 2 weeks hah


Repping DB weights of what most gyms here don't even have lol...

That's fucking strong in my book , srs most gyms here carry 92lbs max, but really 83lbs ones are more common.

And to be honest, I have never even seen 120lbs or even 110lbs dumbbells in reality, that's like 50kg which is super heavy.


----------



## PZT (Yesterday at 12:25 AM)

lukiss96 said:


> Repping DB weights of what most gyms here don't even have lol...
> 
> That's fucking strong in my book , srs most gyms here carry 92lbs max, but really 83lbs ones are more common.
> 
> And to be honest, I have never even seen 120lbs or even 110lbs dumbbells in reality, that's like 50kg which is super heavy.


I want to get back to the 150s with no pain  I haven’t done too many sets with those in my time. Maybe 10 max.


----------



## lukiss96 (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)

PZT said:


> I want to get back to the 150s with no pain  I haven’t done too many sets with those in my time. Maybe 10 max.


Man...

This whole picking up and setting those mammoth sized dumbbells in to the position becomes exercises by itself...

How do you manage to get them up is there a hack?

I assume you go to powerlifting specific gym? Or are DB like these commonly available? I hope not cuz some noobs could break themselves in half...


----------



## lukiss96 (Yesterday at 10:53 AM)

Yesterday diet was a real mess...

Only one thing I know is that I got about 200g of protein and that's about it.

Went out with friends on friday night. Sometimes it's fun to remember good old days.

By February I will be way more strict with my diet and calories. Since leaning out, not strength is my prorioty now.


----------



## PZT (Yesterday at 1:17 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Man...
> 
> This whole picking up and setting those mammoth sized dumbbells in to the position becomes exercises by itself...
> 
> ...


With 110 and up i deadlift from the floor.

With a slight front Delt swing I get them out in front of me and almost lock my knees out and then kind chest fly in a bit till they touch my quads. 

And just do a box squat. 

Gather myself and lay back.

When I was younger I’d lay bad clothes with them at lock out but not anymore. If you do this to aggressively they’ll drift behind your head


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Yesterday at 3:12 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Took some more pics at the gym with a bit of a pump...


Killer physique.  LEO?


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 3:48 PM)

Amazing hitting 425 bench! Great work! Got me jealous haha!


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Ty man!
> 
> You guys were the motivation to break PR!
> 
> This forum and community is the best!!!


What’s crazy, is I never came here even thinking to start a log, now reading everyone’s logs is my favorite part of the forum.


----------



## lukiss96 (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Killer physique.  LEO?


Thanks, I'll need to cut to really kill it, I guess. Yeah, Leo.


Reader591 said:


> Amazing hitting 425 bench! Great work! Got me jealous haha!


Man I've been watching your logs and you're squatting and deadlifting a mammoth weight!



Reader591 said:


> What’s crazy, is I never came here even thinking to start a log, now reading everyone’s logs is my favorite part of the forum.


Me too, it's interesting and motivating. Hard to find people with same passion in real life, they choose to be lazy and eat junk food.


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 4:01 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> Thanks, I'll need to cut to really kill it, I guess. Yeah, Leo.
> 
> Man I've been watching your logs and you're squatting and deadlifting a mammoth weight!
> 
> ...


It is very hard to find even halfway disciplined people in real life, even at the gym. Luckily for me, my wife has really taken to it the past year (someone I never thought would, she just kept seeing my results and I taught her how to love weight lifting) so that’s made it a fun family night, and my son tags along too for some pull ups and running.


----------



## lukiss96 (Yesterday at 4:12 PM)

Reader591 said:


> It is very hard to find even halfway disciplined people in real life, even at the gym. Luckily for me, my wife has really taken to it the past year (someone I never thought would, she just kept seeing my results and I taught her how to love weight lifting) so that’s made it a fun family night, and my son tags along too for some pull ups and running.


That's awesome man! I think you're lucky to have it that way. Of course, not taking away the work you put in to becoming an example to your family.

One day when I have family I'd love to have it like that, all in to fitness and healthy lifestyle, not necessary peds and all, but in general fit and healthy.

It's very hard to find girlfriend or wife, who is in to fitness, I actually dream of finding someone at the gym, but that is very difficult and obviously we can't always choose our destiny and what we get in the end.


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

lukiss96 said:


> That's awesome man! I think you're lucky to have it that way. Of course, not taking away the work you put in to becoming an example to your family.
> 
> One day when I have family I'd love to have it like that, all in to fitness and healthy lifestyle, not necessary peds and all, but in general fit and healthy.
> 
> It's very hard to find girlfriend or wife, who is in to fitness, I actually dream of finding someone at the gym, but that is very difficult and obviously we can't always choose our destiny and what we get in the end.


Well you never know. When we got married, neither one of us cared about health or fitness. We both were high school athletes, but that’s it. I decided to get into shape because I don’t want to be another typical fat sloppy dad, and be respected by my son, and be healthy for him well into his adulthood. Years later, my wife had some small health issues like insulin resistance, and she finally dropped the girl workouts and joined me haha.


----------

